# Need to enlarge a hole in sink



## johnv713 (Jun 22, 2015)

I bought a bathroom vanity with sink and mirror. The 3 holes in the sink are too small. I need to enlarge the hole in the middle. I think the sink is cultured marble. Can I use some sort of an attachment like a burr with a drill to grind the hole?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2015)

If it's not to big of a difference, I think you could use a little grinder that fits in a drill.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 23, 2015)

Picked one up earlier. Worked like a charm. Thanks


----------



## frodo (Jun 23, 2015)

i luv my dremel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea dremel is a neat little tool. Right now I'm using a drill with a grinding bit though.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 23, 2015)

How has Selfie been doing?


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol...selfie still doing selfie. She loves taking pics everytime she's out and about.


----------

